# firefox-kde-opensuse

## ensarman

en archlinux hay un pkgbuild que se llama firefox-kde-opensuse que es una version modificada para opensuse y que tiene mejor integracion con KDE. 

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/firefox-kde-opensuse/?setlang=es

el actual firefox de gentoo no tiene esos parches y tampoco esta como opcion para aplicarlos segun alguna USE flag. 

no saben si hay algun overlay que lo contenga o alguna forma de obtenerlo de forma oficial?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no saben si hay algun overlay que lo contenga o alguna forma de obtenerlo de forma oficial?

 

no que yo sepa pero teniendo el pkgbuild y los parches creo que no debería ser demasiado dificil adaptar un ebuild.

Si te animas te echo una mano  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

disculpa mi ignorancia, pero donde se podria colocar ese ebuild? ya que no veo vianble a corto plazo colocarlo en el arbol oficial...

----------

## gringo

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> disculpa mi ignorancia, pero donde se podria colocar ese ebuild? ya que no veo vianble a corto plazo colocarlo en el arbol oficial...

 

en tu árbol local y si quieres compartilo simplemente pégalo en este hilo o donde sea.

si el ebuild funciona bien podrías plantearte luego publicarlo al bugzilla de gentoo o al sunrise overlay.

saluetes

----------

